# Using spare wheel



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

While on the meet on the Rhine last week I was having trouble with one of my tyres which kept loosing air.
Yesterday while on a site the tyre pressure went down again and while putting some air into it the steel valve snapped off letting out all of the air.
As I carry a spare and a 2 ton trolly jack I attemted to change the wheel, after an hour or so I stopped trying as the sandy ground and trolly jack were incompatable.
I used the Insurance cover and ADAC arrived, even with all his equipment it took him around an hour or two to jack the van up to enable the spare wheel to be fitted. 
He fitted the spare wheel and left saying that he could not repair the original wheel.
The next morning we tried to set off, firstly to find a tyre place. On setting off there was a clunking and banging sound coming from the spare wheel.
I should now say that the van wheels are Alloy and the spare is Tin.
It was then apparent that the bolts used for the alloy wheels are too long for the Tin wheels and were stopping the wheel from turning. Most of you may know this but some may not so if your wheels are Alloys and you carry a spare it may be worth checking.

Mike


----------

